# Memo problems



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

When i am blindsolving i have a problem.
Ok, i firstly memo my edges for M2 and then i memo my pochmann corners.

When i finish memoing my corners i immediately start solving. The problem is, that once i finish my corners i cannot remember a single edge for memorisation.

THe system that i use is i assign letters to each sticker and then work from there. eg: fblmcpaxvg would be fib lam cap ax veg fiblamcapaxveg. Somehow i forget this as soon as i finish the corners.

My situation: I forget my edge memo. I need help!
Although, i might switch to roman rooms soon, should i?

Please dont suggest visual memo, i have very bad memory.

Ps:i have only done 1 sucessful bld solve ever which was 4:11. Fastest Dnf was 3:10. I hgave been bldsolving for about a week now.


----------



## F.P. (Sep 22, 2008)

Memorising random combinations of letters is pretty difficult.

Form words out of these letter combinations - words which actually make sense and make image out of those words (actually that can be done in one step basically).

Letter combination -> word/image

If you worry about confusing the pictures then you can use the loci-technique (yeah, people also call it roman rooms).
This means, that you put the pictures on a route...and the route is always the same...so the order of the routepoints is fixed...and so is the order of the images you put on them.

If you don't confuse the images, then there is no need for the loci technique/routes/roman rooms.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2008)

To be more specific than what FP is suggesting (which are great suggestions), perhaps you could have just made a story out of the words you had in your example:
fib lam cap ax veg
becomes
I told a fib to a lamb who was wearing a cap so he hit me over the head with an ax and now I'm a vegetable.



The more ridiculous the story, the easier it is to memorize. Make sure you have vivid mental pictures to go with it. With just a 3x3x3 BLD, there's not much to memorize, so really advanced techniques usually aren't necessary. I use Roman Rooms mainly because it's good practice for multi, but if you're just doing one cube, there's no need for more.

By the way, most of the really fast guys who use letters for 3x3x3 just do what you're saying - they just remember the letters in one big long word; it cuts down on translation effort and makes it faster. When you're going for a 15-20 second memo, you might find yourself going back to that. But for now, stories could probably really help.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> The more ridiculous the story, the easier it is to memorize.




I've found that to be very true. Some of my stories are more profane and indecent than any Hollywood film out there. I find that if my memo makes me giggle inside, I'll remember it much easier.


----------



## F.P. (Sep 22, 2008)

That's nice Mike!

@fazrulz: how do you remember your corners?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 22, 2008)

I sometimes get total blanks too if the corners take too long or if I'm not focused enough. If all/most of your letters in your memo are related to each other, you could try to really memorise the first or the first two letters really well, so you get a good start for your edge memo when executing. I use this sometimes if I can't make good words from the letters and it works well.

Another good acvice I have is practise. Memo will get easier and easier as you do more solves.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm using the same memo method as you. So I'm thinking about memorizing corners first and concentrate on the sounds really hard and also using the same memo for edges (works for M2 or Classic Pochmann) and just execute that immediantly after memo.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2008)

F.P. said:


> @fazrulz: how do you remember your corners?



he puts letters to them, consonants, so b c d, im not exactly sure what each piece is, just the memo method he uses. then he would have an a with the letter to indicate that it goes to the front, an e to indicate that it goes on top/bottom and an i to indicate that its of to the side. hopefully i got it all right for you faz


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 22, 2008)

F.P. said:


> @fazrulz: how do you remember your corners?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=86916&postcount=155

Now, I'm consistently sub-15 for 2x2 and around 20 for 3x3 corners, and frequently sub-10 (even 5 seconds) on easier scrambles.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

sub 15 memo, you mean


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 23, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> sub 15 memo, you mean



Of course, this thread is called *Memo* problems.
You can memorize just 2x2x2 cube sub-15 too, right?


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2008)

maybe, nah i cant. anyway i think i will make a list of visual images for roman rooms as i have tried 2 more bld solves and i have had the same problem.

Thanks for the help.


----------

